

A survey of the many jit projects. Parrot using llvm instead of own jit. - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2009/09/many-jit-projects-parrot-plans-to-ditch.html

======
bigmac
Comment from Allison Randal, Chief Architect of the Parrot project:

 _LLVM provides a set of tools that look promising for allowing us to quickly
develop a JIT, taking advantage of the platforms they already support. (Note
that LLVM currently has limited support for Windows, so it's not quite there
on all our target platforms.) The plan is to develop a rapid prototype of an
LLVM-based JIT, to see if it might work as the primary Parrot JIT, or perhaps
as one of several JIT strategies._

So it looks more like the Parrot team is going to try out LLVM and see if it
meets their needs. Their current JIT seems to be unstable and they want to
evaluate alternatives.

The list of good jit/great jit characteristics on this page:
<https://trac.parrot.org/parrot/wiki/JITRewrite> is especially interesting.
For example, the ability to "output generated machine code to an executable or
object file" is really great. As I understand it, it is the Mono JIT's -aot
option that allows the Unity team to deploy .NET games on the iPhone.

